# Average Battery Life >>>



## WIS_Chronomaster

Hey guys,
I am just wondering what battery life (on average) your getting out of your apple watches










Sorry if this has been asked before but i am just curious.


----------



## DougFNJ

I was getting a full 2 days easy out of my Series 2. Just purchased the Series 3 LTE yesterday, I will keep this updated, but from removing from Charger last night at 6:00, at 1:30 in the afternoon I am at 70%. I plan to not charge until it drains fully, I like to do that with all my electronics on the first charge cycle.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

I was thinking Apple say you can get 18 Hours but obviously you can get more than that.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

One more thing , how do you turn off the activity monitor?


----------



## ronalddheld

One needs to be careful as to which wireless radio you are on for the test. Hopping on and off between BT, WiFi, and cellular could give different results depending on the percentage of time you are on each radio.


----------



## DougFNJ

I’ve been putting it in multiple scenarios all day. It’s now 29 hours and I just hit 50%. I’ve been reading that the battery life has improved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

*Average Battery Life >>>*



WIS_Chronomaster said:


> One more thing , how do you turn off the activity monitor?


I can't think of a way to keep it off. [edit - see screenshots below] Why would you?

Oh, I haven't bothered keeping track of battery life of mine. I plop it on the charger for a while each evening, then wear it into bed and use it as my wakeup alarm.

[edit] Try going into the iPhone's Settings -> Privacy -> Motion & Fitness. Also check the Watch app under Privacy.

If you're concerned about battery life, there's no reason to worry. I've had my activity logging since day one and never felt like it was a battery hog.

If you're concerned about data privacy, you don't need to worry, either. All your Apple Health data is encrypted. It also won't be saved and moved to a newer device unless you choose to use encrypted backups when syncing to your computer via iTunes. Any data shared with Apple through HealthKit, like for medical studies, is anonymized and not tied to your personal iCloud data.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

*Re: Average Battery Life >>>*

Thanks for the info!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Yeah the battery life seems good.


----------



## DougFNJ

41 hours off the first charge. Battery is at 28%. This is incredibly impressive. Your mileage may vary, I know usage will discrete consistency and inconsistency, but for a first charge, I am happy. I’ll post 1 more on this when the battery dies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

yes it seems like outstanding performance, mines the same!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

I am surprised that these watches aren't more popular, i have never seen another one in the wild.


----------



## BarracksSi

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> I am surprised that these watches aren't more popular, i have never seen another one in the wild.


Depends on where you are. I can't go out without seeing at least a few of them.

Maybe I should carry along a clicker-counter thing in my pocket and tally how many smartwatches I see during the day.

The bigger picture is, not nearly as many people wear watches of any kind these days compared to twenty years ago, before cell phones became pocket-sized. I stopped wearing them myself when I got a flip phone that had a postage-stamp-sized external display which showed the time.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Yeh there's lot of technology out there, i should of got one a long time ago.


----------



## DougFNJ

I said that a year ago, this year I see a lot more in the wild, I think aggressive pricing pushed a lot of people over the fence that didn’t want to pay as much before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Yeh i know what you mean, i know they aren't mega money but they cost enough, i like everything about them up to now.



DougFNJ said:


> I said that a year ago, this year I see a lot more in the wild, I think aggressive pricing pushed a lot of people over the fence that didn't want to pay as much before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f

My series one is pretty much drained by bed-time if I use the work-out tracking for an hour or two. Otherwise it’s good for about 30 hours max.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Yes i use the Work out tracker a lot, so i am just timing the battery life as of now.


----------



## BarracksSi

Been wearing it since late last night (I think I took it off the charger right before going to bed, but I can't remember), had it give nav directions in the car, and did about 40 minutes of P90X3 in the living room. 71% now. Might as well keep wearing it, I guess.


----------



## DougFNJ

*Average Battery Life >>>*

We are now at 50 hours and I am now at 6%. I'm thinking I will probably get another 2 hours before it dies. That is off the first charge, typically these batteries only get better after the first few. Realistically, I don't see getting this every time, but a full day can absolutely be more than expected.

This usage has been loading apps, music, and photos. Trying all the apps and looking through everything to confirm it all went through. An hour on LTE to try that out, a phone call, a lot of texts and emails. Setting up some faces and complications, directions a few times, and checking my Fantasy Football scores about 50 times today. I've seen the GPS icon activated a number of times as well. I've done some breathing and checked my heart rate a number of times too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

*Re: Average Battery Life >>>*

I find these Apple watches to be outstanding.


----------



## pcardoza

I'm easily getting 2 full days on a charge, with moderate use. Impressive.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Well 7 days on , and the battery is amazing, on and off charge its not dropped below 80%, amazing results!


----------



## 88Keys

When I put it on charge last night, I had been wearing it 24/7 for two days, and had done two workouts with it. It was on 30%. It’s a new series 3.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

How come Apple say you will only get up to 18 Hours out of one full charge?


----------



## 88Keys

Under-promise and over-deliver?


----------



## BarracksSi

88Keys said:


> Under-promise and over-deliver?


That, and the early internal prototypes weren't lasting more than an hour or two.

18 hours is a reasonable expectation with a workout and some phone calls. Apple put more details about their testing in the fine print here:
https://www.apple.com/watch/battery.html


----------



## ronalddheld

15 hours off of the charger. LTE only(when it could connect). Notifications only,no calls. Down to 49%


----------



## BarracksSi

No joke - I put it on the charger during breakfast and left the house by 0900. It's finally down to 88% now.


----------



## spaceman

I’m also blown away by the battery life of my Apple Watch Series 1. I was expecting it to die on me during the day but it also lasts me on the average a day and a half. Awesome job, Apple Watch.


----------



## Fraga

the results that you all are posting are quite impressive. now from a practical standpoint, does anybody here get the feeling that you are checking your watch more often that you should? messages, email, etc? Im all for technology. I think it has a great purpose. Ive just been thinking if the Apple Watch could become more of a distraction than a tool.


----------



## BarracksSi

spaceman said:


> Awesome job, Apple Watch.


I look back three years to what they said would be 18 hours and remember thinking, "Yeah, 18 if we're _lucky!_"

Can you imagine just four years ago and being an Apple engineer? Everything I've read about the AW's early development said that it'd eat the battery in an hour or two. Any gain of fifteen minutes of battery life would've been worth celebrating.


----------



## spaceman

Fraga said:


> the results that you all are posting are quite impressive. now from a practical standpoint, does anybody here get the feeling that you are checking your watch more often that you should? messages, email, etc? Im all for technology. I think it has a great purpose. Ive just been thinking if the Apple Watch could become more of a distraction than a tool.


I'd say it was like that for me in the start. So I managed which notifications I want to get from my Apple Watch (calls, SMS, Viber, and emails only). I don't get the other app notifications anymore which really (you're right) more a distraction than anything else.


----------



## BarracksSi

Fraga said:


> the results that you all are posting are quite impressive. now from a practical standpoint, *does anybody here get the feeling that you are checking your watch more often that you should?* messages, email, etc? Im all for technology. I think it has a great purpose. Ive just been thinking if the Apple Watch could become more of a distraction than a tool.


Not really, no.

What I've got going to my watch are emails from my VIP/Favorites list (so, immediate family and a few coworkers), any texts (I could limit these to certain people, too, but I don't do much texting anyway), some news alerts, sports scores from a few favorite teams, and Activity reminders.

So, the watch is actually giving me fewer notifications than are coming into the phone itself. It ends up reducing the number of notifications that I actually see, often because I don't have the phone on my person, or even within arm's reach, all the time anymore.

Because I can now be reached via text or calls without the simultaneous temptation of playing Candy Crush or scrolling thru Twitter, I can leave my phone in my wife's purse while we're shopping, or on the kitchen counter while I'm teleworking, and pay better attention to what I'm really supposed to be doing.

I'll point back to this piece in _Wired_ from April of 2015. Kevin Lynch, who was with Adobe before he was brought onto the Apple Watch team, helped steer its development with _why_ a smartwatch can be useful.
https://www.wired.com/2015/04/the-apple-watch/


> Along the way, the Apple team landed upon the Watch's raison d'être. It came down to this: Your phone is ruining your life. Like the rest of us, [Jony] Ive, [Kevin] Lynch, [Alan] Dye, and everyone at Apple are subject to the tyranny of the buzz-the constant checking, the long list of nagging notifications. "We're so connected, kind of ever-presently, with technology now," Lynch says. "People are carrying their phones with them and looking at the screen so much." They've glared down their noses at those who bury themselves in their phones at the dinner table and then absentmindedly thrust hands into their own pockets at every ding or buzz. "People want that level of engagement," Lynch says. "But how do we provide it in a way that's a little more human, a little more in the moment when you're with somebody?"
> .......
> [much later in the article]
> .......
> Lynch is leaning forward in his chair, telling me about his kids: about how grateful he is to be able to simply glance at his Watch, realize that the latest text message isn't immediately important, and then go right back to family time; about how that doesn't feel disruptive to him-or them.
> 
> A moment later, he stands up. He has to leave; he owes Dye and Ive an update on something important. In all the time we've been talking, he's never once looked at his phone.


----------



## 88Keys

Fraga said:


> the results that you all are posting are quite impressive. now from a practical standpoint, does anybody here get the feeling that you are checking your watch more often that you should? messages, email, etc? Im all for technology. I think it has a great purpose. Ive just been thinking if the Apple Watch could become more of a distraction than a tool.


Many of us here, being watch enthusiasts, have the perfect opportunity to make comparisons. Here's my take on it: I love my mechanicals, so oftentimes I will wear them, eschewing the Apple Watch. On those days, I know for a fact that I spend more time and energy on notifications than on the days when I'm wearing the Apple Watch.

On days that I'm wearing a mechanical watch: My phone "dings", and I have to then work out where my phone is, walk to it, wake it up, use the fingerprint sensor to unlock it, then finally see what the notification was.

On days that I'm wearing my Apple Watch: the phone doesn't ding, my watch does. I glance down at it. Most often, it's not important. I drop my wrist and go about my business.

I actually feel less a slave to technology when wearing the watch.


----------



## Fer Guzman

For me in daily use I get awesome battery life. LTE use really does drain it, but I rarely get calls while I am on LTE.


----------



## 88Keys

I charged it Friday overnight. It has been on all weekend, apart from Saturday overnight when I turned it off. I did a workout with it this evening, and it is now 1.00 AM Tuesday morning. 









That's pretty good battery life.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Great results/


----------



## Fraga

I too share the same results.
Bought the AW on Monday. (regular version, NON LTE). Somehow it had no battery when I got it out of the box so I charger it to 100%. At 5pm same day (Monday) I put it on, worked out for 1hr. I have been using the watch to check messages and emails when I get the notifications. Nothing heavy. Have also used the health related apps a few times (Breathe now and heart rate app). Its now Wednesday 7pm and I still have 31% of battery. Im TRULY amazed at the battery performance.
As for the second question, I too like someone just mentioned above, catch myself checking my phone I lot less frequently than when I did not have the AW. I know It's only been a couple of days but to me it was absolutely worth buying this watch.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Yeah battery life does seem to be good! i was a bit unsure at first but when i received the watch, everything was perfect.


----------



## lovedeep

I think the average is about 2.5 days on moderate use.


----------



## broadwayron

As others have said, I’m really impressed with the battery. I’m traveling this weekend and forgot my charger. I’m not using the watch for much (no texts or calls or music or exercise), but I’m 75 hours into the charge and I still have 20% left. I thought it would have died after 48 hours or so.

ETA - so, 3.5 days and I still have a slight charge (8%).


----------



## DougFNJ

After having the Apple Watch 3 LTE for a few months, I am easily getting 2 days no problem, one time I had to squeeze a 3rd day. It remains impressive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkauf

As I posted in another thread, I wear mine 23 hours per day. Currently coming up on hour 23 and battery still has 46% charge remaining. Series3 w/cellular


----------



## Palmettoman

I've been getting 2 days since I got my series 3 LTE a couple of weeks ago, but was at 27% this evening after a full charge last night and typical usage today. Not sure what happened, but I hope to figure it out.


----------



## Busterwolf3

I work 12 hour shifts with my watch and I usually work out before work with it on and I’ve never seen it fall below 75%. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Palmettoman said:


> I've been getting 2 days since I got my series 3 LTE a couple of weeks ago, but was at 27% this evening after a full charge last night and typical usage today. Not sure what happened, but I hope to figure it out.


Getting a solid 2days now. Haven't had any more problems. I guess I just used it a lot more than I thought that day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Yeh its all about the usage.


----------



## scarrz

AW series 2, approx 2.5 days I'd suspect with minimal use.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Will disabling the fitness tracker help with battery life?


----------



## scarrz

I'm sure any bit will help, but is it worth lessening the features of the watch? I've always thought the AW charged fairly quickly so maybe you could charge while your driving, etc. to extend your time. Just a thought.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Average Battery Life >>>*



WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Will disabling the fitness tracker help with battery life?


[EDIT - see the end of this post]

Can it be disabled? Why bother?

There's three things that eat the most battery: radios (WiFi/Bluetooth/LTE/GPS), the display, and running the heart rate LEDs full-time.

The display already stays off most of the time, so you'd need to purposely interact with the watch often just to keep it turned on. The HR sensor only runs constantly if you're running the Workout app; otherwise it only makes brief checks every 5-10 minutes.

Switching the watch to Airplane Mode is by far the biggest boost to battery life. Mine ran for nearly a week when I was experimenting with it.

I don't know how to disable the fitness tracking, I haven't looked, and I don't see any benefit.

[edit - Ah, I forgot that there seems to be a way to turn off fitness tracking. Check the posts from... uh... seven months ago!....

WIS_Chronomaster, in the time that you've owned your AW, and after asking the same question several times, have you gotten a satisfactory answer yet?
[/edit]


----------



## scentedlead

Oh right, you can get a lot of battery with airplane mode . . . Oh right, airplane mode disables too much.

When I had only one AW, I saved battery by setting brightness to its lowest level and keeping it in theatre mode all the time, and on average, I used only 1 – 2% of battery per hour. Now that I have two watches and no longer worry about battery, I find that setting the brightness to its highest level and leaving off theater mode makes the battery drain 2 – 3% per hour.

Sometimes, I like checking the time a few times an hour, and I like moving my wrist to do so.


----------



## SLWoodster

If you are actually working out and "closing the circles" AW2 must be charged almost every day. I couldn't handle the constant charging. It's an additional product I have to charge daily. returned.


----------



## a_carkhuff

I can usually get about a day and a half out of my Series 2. But anymore I just take it off the charge for when I go to the gym, then put it right back on charge when I get home and slap on one of my mechanical watches.


----------



## huntflyer

Put mine on the charger nightly, but typically only consume 30-40% of battery during a day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## huntflyer

huntflyer said:


> Put mine on the charger nightly, but typically only consume 30-40% of battery during a day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And that's on a Series 2, just to be specific.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

